# CD/DVD Brennen ohne grafische Oberfläche



## spirit (7. Dezember 2007)

Hallöchen

Ich habe da ein kleines Problem das ich trotz Google nicht lösen konnte. Ich habe mir einen Linux Server mit verschiedenen Apps gebaut:

OpenSuse 10.2 ohne grafische Oberfläche
Vmware-Server
SFTP-Server ProFTP
Cyrus-Imap Mail
Mysql/PhP
Apache2 mit SSL
Squid Proxy

Funktioniert alles bestens. Das einzige was mir zu meinem Glück fehlt ist eine Möglichkeit eine CD oder DVD zu brennen. Es gibt für die verschiedenen grafischen Oberflächen diverse Programme. Leider aber nichts für den "Consolenfreak" 

Kann mir vieleicht jemand sagen ob es überhaupt möglich ist ohne KDE oder ähnlichem zu brennen


----------



## MCoder (7. Dezember 2007)

Alle GUI-Programme setzen auf Konsolenprogrammen auf. Mich wundert's, dass du da nichts gefunden hast, z.B.:
*cdrecord* für CDs
*dvd+rw-tools* für DVDs

Gruß
MCoder


----------



## Dr Dau (7. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

CDRecord wurde ja schon genannt:
http://cdrecord.berlios.de/old/private/cdrecord.html
Und dann gibt es z.B. auch noch CDRDAO:
http://cdrdao.sourceforge.net/

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## dochamburg (8. Dezember 2007)

hallo!

wodim funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei. laeuft auch unter suse 10.2 soweit ich weiss.

wodim fuer suse 10.2 bekommst du hier.

gruss,


dochamburg


----------

